# Chrome for Mac will be a strictly 64-bit affair as of November



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> Still surfing the web from an old-school Mac? You may want to upgrade shortly. Google has revealed that it's launching the finished 64-bit version of Chrome 39 for OS X this November, and there won't be a 32-bit fallback (like there is with Windows) from that point onward.


Here


----------



## MrDeek1974 (Jul 11, 2014)

I.e., owners of mid'2011 Airs will be handicapped? 'Tis a charming novelty!


----------

